# my first smoke, deer roasts



## fracwilt (May 18, 2012)

finally finished building my first smoker this week. did the season/cure thing on thursday for about 5hrs. figured i'd try a couple small deer roasts first, had two around 2lbs each in freezer.  i soaked the two small venison roast in water for two days, switching water out when it turned red. did a good bit of searching for recipes and cooking time, didn't find anything that stood out. i decided to coat them both with mustard, season with light brown sugar then a mixture of garlic, onion, season salt, pepper, and crushed red pepper. wrapped both in bacon to hold in moisture, cooked one in a pan and the other on bare rack. put both on smoker with starting temp of about 260. was able to keep the temp between 220-250 for about 2.5hrs, checked the roast directly on rack and pulled it at 142 IMT, wrapped in foil, then put back on rack. let them go another hour, then pulled, wrapped roast IMT  was 152, the one in the pan was 170. let them both stand about 30 mins before eating. they were both pretty tender and juicy. not very smoky, but wasn't expecting much in that quick of a cook. 3.5hrs total.  meat coulda used some more spice/flavor, but everyone seemed to like it a lot.


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 18, 2012)

Montreal steak seasoning is good on venison. I soak my venison in milk for 3-4 hours in the frig, then drain off. Add more milk and let it sit on the counter for 45 minutes before cooking. drain milk again discard milk then pat venison dry. I rub them down then smoke, bake or however you want to cook them. The milk helps take some of the wild taste of the venison away, Cook venison medium rare at best. Once it gets past medium it will start becoming bitter tasting. Venison picatta is my favorite...

That is how I getter done at the wild game feed every November...The hardest part is killing-em...........


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 19, 2012)

Here is a great basic venison brine that I love to use. 

8 cups water

1/4 cup kosher salt

1/2 cup sugar

2 bay leaves

1 Table Spoon of Red Pepper Flakes

1 Table Spoon of Black Peppercorns

Galic (gota have the garlic!!!)


----------



## fracwilt (May 19, 2012)

thanks for the tips. was wanting the meat a little more rare than it turned out to be, but it wasn't bad.


----------

